# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Khi em buồn anh ấy chuồn luôn

## nhanloi92

Khi thấy em buồn, anh ấy không thèm tiếp chuyện với em mà tự ý chuồn luôn.

Mỗi khi em tới quán cà phê của anh ấy, anh ấy thường đến tận bàn em trò chuyện, cách mà anh ấy và em ngồi nói chuyện với nhau không chỉ như chủ quán tiếp khách mà sâu sắc hơn nhiều. Trong thời gian dài, điều đó làm em rất vui, cho đến một hôm em có chuyện buồn và đến quán của anh định xả stress. Không ngờ, anh ấy nhìn thấy em buồn bã thì bỏ đi chỗ khác, cả buổi chẳng nói với em lời nào. Em không biết nên nghĩ thế nào về anh ấy nữa?

Thử tưởng tượng bạn đang ở nhà và có một người quen đến chơi, bạn có tiếp không? Có thể với bạn,chia tay anh ấy rất đặc biệt, nhưng bạn với anh ấy thì chưa chắc. Giả sử bạn và anh ấy hẹn nhau đi uống cà phê thì khác, còn quán cà phê của anh ấy, bạn đến anh ấy tiếp, điều đó chưa có gì đặc biệt cả.

Nhiều khi các cô gái thích thả trí tưởng tưởng bay bổng về hoàng tử nhưng người đàn ông được đặt vào vị trí vàng ấy lại từ chối ngôi vị. Bạn trách anh ấy không đủ nhạy cảm để mang đến sự an ủi mà bạn muốn, nhưng tôi nghĩ có thể ngược lại. Vì nhạy cảm nên anh ấy đã đọc được sự khác lạ ở bạn ngay khi bạn chưa tâm sự lời nào. Bỏ đi là chọn lựa của anh ấy, có thể vì (ở thời điểm đó) anh ấy không muốn nhận cái trách nhiệm là người an ủi bạn.

Nhưng dù chỉ là bạn bè thì người ta cũng nên chia sẻ với nhau cả lúc buồn nữa chứ. Em thất vọng vì cách cư xử của anh ấy, nếu người ta cần nhau lúc vui thì kết bạn để làm gì?

Bạn sẽ làm gì nếu nhìn thấy từ xa một người không thân lắm, đang ngồi một mình, mặt mày rầu rĩ đăm chiêu? Tiến lại hỏi han ư, biết đâu người đó sẽ phát cáu lên vì bị quấy rầy, hay ngược lại sẽ níu lấy bạn òa khóc,giam beo kể lể mọi thứ chuyện rắc rối mà bạn chẳng biết đầu cua tai nheo ra sao. Trừ phi rảnh rỗi lắm bạn mới sẵn sàng cho một cuộc trò chuyện như thế, còn không thì lánh mặt đi có vẻ là một giải pháp hợp lý hơn cả. Việc một người quen tránh mặt mình ở hoàn cảnh nhạy cảm không nói lên được anh ta tốt hay xấu, nó chỉ thể hiện rằng mối quan hệ này chưa đủ sâu sắc mà thôi.






Ngoài ra, sự khác biệt giới tính cũng dẫn đến khác biệt về ứng xử. Phụ nữ thường cho rằng, bạn bè (hay người yêu) phải ở bên nhau cả lúc buồn lúc vui. Họ thích được kể lể, chia sẻ cảm xúc của mình và có thể dành ra cả ngày để tán gẫu về cảm xúc. Nhưng đàn ông lại không như thế. Đàn ông thích thế giới dương tính của những suy đoán, giải pháp lam dep, hành động. Họ có thể hào hứng trò chuyện về văn hóa, xã hội, tin thời sự, pháp luật, thể thao, đủ các vấn đề hữu hình và siêu hình, nhưng động đến cảm xúc của phụ nữ thì họ hoàn toàn mù tịt, chẳng khác nào một anh chàng khổng lồ bị bịt mắt, quờ quạng trong mạng lưới tơ nhện, đụng đâu hỏng đó, ngứa ngáy khắp người mà không thể thoát ra nổi.

Trong trường hợp của bạn, ngày bình thường mỗi khi đến chơi, bạn thường vui vẻ, người đàn ông mà bạn quý mến thích được ngồi nói chuyện với cô gái vui vẻ đó. Còn hôm bạn buồn, có thể anh ấy tự thấy không biết phải làm gì với cảm xúc của bạn nên tránh đi. Tìm một anh bạn trai nam tính để chia sẻ cảm xúc chẳng khác nào đòi hỏi một lực sĩ cũng phải biết nhảy múa, đơn giản là nó không phù hợp, trừ phi đó là anh Phạm Văn Mách. Lần khác, nếu buồn bạn nên tìm đến các cô bạn gái, họ luôn sẵn sàng lắng nghe câu chuyện của bạn trong nhiều giờ đồng hồ.

----------

